# WTB inexpensive timers



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Anyone know any good stores in the GTA that sells timers for a reasonable price?

I had heard some dollar stores have them but I've had no luck.

Looking to buy a few for various projects, hoping to find a fair deal.


----------



## bedpan (Jan 13, 2009)

You can use the coupons from power saving right now for a timer. 
Saveonenergy.ca

Save $4 on them at home depot. I got a nice grounded 2 plug digital for $20.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I think Conix found a bunch of them at Ikea for pretty cheap.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

not sure if you home hardware in the gta they had some for under $10 not digital


----------



## Carlito (Feb 10, 2011)

I bought my timer for my aquarium (not digital) at Walmart for $8, 5 years ago and it has never let me down and is very accurate.


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

go to walmart there is different kind and prices,


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

May be worth checking out a few Dollarama locations. Can't beat $2 digital timers.

I find Canadian Tire also has good prices, and they seem to be on sale every so often. Be aware that some of those Noma mechanicals are noisy mofos.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

I do think ikea carries $5 timers. If ur ever there pick up a few for me pls . thanks greg!


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I;ve tried a few Dollorama's near me and nothing.

Could go to Walmart but I prefer not to.

Looks like Ikea has em for 6.99, I think I'll give them a shot.

Leon how many are you down for?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

2 is good thanks.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Cheap timers are everywhere. The problem is that most are strictly for lighting and are for 2 prong plugs. I bought a 3 prong at Giant Tiger a couple of years ago for about $6.


----------



## Arkerone (Mar 15, 2011)

I got a power bar from Walmart, 4 regular outlets, 4 on a timer (or you can disable the timer and have all 8 on) was about $10 iirc


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Dollar Rama sell digital timer (2 plugs) for $2


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Which Dollarama? I've been to a couple in Mississauga and one in Brampton and haven't seen them.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Found them at the Dundas location just east of Winston Churchill. I have one but haven't had a chance to try it out yet. If you like I could see if they have some and pick up a couple for you. Let me know buddy.

Later
Wil


----------



## Seb66 (Mar 15, 2011)

Picked up the digital time yesterday at the Dollarama on Dundas and Winston Churchill. Plugged it in last night and worked fine. $2 each


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks Wil for the offer - just tracked down the digi timer from Dollarama.


----------

